# Won't start any help would be great!



## athed81 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a 2005 Polaris sportsman 500ho. I just started it up last week without issue and haven't changed anything. I've changed the spark plug and its getting spark. Just had the carb cleaned and retuned before my last ride which was about a month ago. I have checked and fuel is getting to the carb. It almost starts and give me a little backfire now and then but will never fully turn over. I have no clue what to check next. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

athed81 said:


> I have a 2005 Polaris sportsman 500ho. I just started it up last week without issue and haven't changed anything. I've changed the spark plug and its getting spark. Just had the carb cleaned and retuned before my last ride which was about a month ago. I have checked and fuel is getting to the carb. It almost starts and give me a little backfire now and then but will never fully turn over. I have no clue what to check next. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Edited for clarification 
Why did you have the carbs cleaned. Was it not running right before. What symptoms did you have before you had carbs cleaned. Is the motor turning over strong. In other words does the battery seems strong. If you want someone to help it is key that you respond...lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## athed81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Goodtimes said:


> Edited for clarification
> Why did you have the carbs cleaned. Was it not running right before. What symptoms did you have before you had carbs cleaned. Is the motor turning over strong. In other words does the battery seems strong. If you want someone to help it is key that you respond...lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Wow Im so sorry I thought I had set this up to alert me when I got a response  My bad. Well a lot of tinkering, I found out my gas had somehow got moisture in it. I think the moisture and a healthy dose of Sta-bil pretty much made my gas useless. Once I drained my gas tank and carb, put new gas in her she started right up and already took her out and got her dirty again. Thanks for response though!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

No prob. Glad it was simple:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

